#ubuntu-dz 2012-05-14
<roro_master> PlupZ
<Ghilas> Salut a tous :)
 * Tux-Tn attend encore oix
<Ghilas> bonne soiré a tous
#ubuntu-dz 2012-05-15
<Ubunteros> salam 3likoum
<Ghilasain> bonsoir a tous :)
<Guest3865> allo
#ubuntu-dz 2012-05-16
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonne fin de journée :)
<DzGhilas> Salut
<BoFFire-> Salut DzGhilas
<DzGhilas> Salut Bof
<DzGhilas> Salut tous
<ButterflyOfFire-> re DzGhilas
<DzGhilas> re Butter
<ButterflyOfFire-> Je vais t'envoyer un message privé DzGhilas
<DzGhilas> Ok
<ButterflyOfFire-> vérifie la barre des cannaux IRC en haut de la page de ton navigateur tu verras mon pseudo s'afficher en rouge
 * ButterflyOfFire- tshik have just taken his cloak :p
<ButterflyOfFire-> "has" yakhi anglais yakhi :O
<Off> haha
<Off> took !
<Off> ah oui
<Off> taken
<Off> mon anglais aussi il est à réviser :-D
<Off> participassé tout ça :-p
<ButterflyOfFire-> Bonne fin de journée à tous
<ButterflyOfFire-> @+
#ubuntu-dz 2012-05-17
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonjour, je viens de mettre à jour la page de la LoCo ubuntu-dz (quelques corrections concernant la prochaines Install Party). Merci de vérifier : http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-dz
<ButterflyOfFire> prochaine*
<DZGHilas> salut a tous :)
#ubuntu-dz 2012-05-18
<Guest3865> hh
<Guest3865> mondiano: gh
<BoFFire-> Ping Off
<BoFFire-> Salut DZGHilas
<DZGHilas> Salut BoF
<DZGHilas> ca va tous  :)
<oix> sahitou :)
<DZGHilas> bonne nuit a tous :)
#ubuntu-dz 2012-05-19
<ButterflyOfFire> ping Off
#ubuntu-dz 2012-05-20
<ButterflyOfFire> ping Off
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonne nuit
<Corel> Bonsoir
<zatamine> Salam
<zatamine> il y a qqun!!?
#ubuntu-dz 2013-05-16
<nadimsite> واش الخاوة ماجاكمش النعاس
#ubuntu-dz 2019-05-18
<brahim> hi
<brahim> are you here
